# "το παπί και το κουνέλι"



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2008)

Επιτατική φράση (χρησιμοποιούμενη ενίοτε και χωρίς ρήμα), με την έννοια "προσποιούμαι ότι δε γνωρίζω, δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι· αποφεύγω να πάρω θέση, κάνω το κορόιδο", προϊόν συμφυρμού των φράσεων "κάνω την πάπια" και "κάνω το κουνέλι".
_Ρωτήσαμε το Σάκη τι θα γίνει με την πληρωμή, αλλά εκείνος τίποτα - το παπί και το κουνέλι._


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2008)

Ορίστε πού φτάσαμε, από το «αγρόν ηγόρασε» του Λουκά (ιδ΄, 18).


----------



## Elena (Apr 20, 2008)

Υπάρχει το «play possum»
αλλά και το «turn a deaf ear».

(Όλο και κάτι πιο μοντέρνο θα κυκλοφορεί πάντως... :))


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2008)

Elena said:


> Υπάρχει το «play possum» [...].


Για ετούτο δεν γνωρίζω εάν καλύτερο αντίστοιχο είναι το «*κάνω τον ψόφιο (κοριό)*» - ήτοι προσποιούμαι ότι δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι κάτι που λέγεται και με αφορά.


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Καλά τα ζώα, αλλά ξεχάσαμε τον Αλέκο.

Τυχαία ανακάλυψα το νήμα, του έριξα μια σκουντιά και τώρα σφυρίζω αδιάφορα, κάνοντας τον Αλέκο.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 26, 2010)

...και τον Κινέζο, επίσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως σφυράω κλέφτικα...


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 26, 2010)

Ελάφι; Ποιο ελάφι;

...Αχ, ένα ελάφι!


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Ελάφι; Ποιο ελάφι;
> 
> ...Αχ, ένα ελάφι!


 
Καλόοο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2011)

Rabbit or Duck

_"Rabbit or Duck" is the fifteenth episode of the fifth season of the CBS situation comedy How I Met Your Mother and 103rd episode overall. It originally aired on February 8, 2010. _

Παίχτηκε το Σάββατο που μας πέρασε και στη Νόβα.


----------

